# Which CDT vaccine do you use?



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Which CDT vaccine do you use? Any complications with it.

Im hearing a lot ofn issues coming from GoatVac CDT. I have to got to do my CDT vaccines and of coarse, GoatVac is what I have on hand. 

A lot of people have had deaths within 24 hours of administration. Which, of coarse has me extremely hesitant to give it. 

Do the pros of giving the vaccine out way the cons?

Anybody who doesnt vaccinate? 

Curious to hear everyone thoughts and practice as I cant bring myself to give the GoatVac CDT which I have never used before.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have used te GoatVac for years with no ill effects besides a lump sometimes when my mother gives it (I normally give the shots so she doesn't do it often and will sometimes leave a lump with SQ shots...)
That's crazy and kinda scary to hear!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

BarVac CDT is the problem one. I have never had any problems with the GoatVac CDT.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

I use the BarVac CDT, because it the most most readily available. It does leave little lumps, but soon go away on their own.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I use goat vac cdt. No lumps or issues.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been using BarVac with no problems.


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

I use the Colorado Serum brand with no issues. 

I made the decision one year to not vaccinate. Worst decision I ever made. Only ended up losing one buckling over the ordeal, but it could have been much worse. I was able to save the twin to the buckling I lost an the dam to the twins. The buckling that lived was never the same again. Walked stiff legged an did not gain any weight afterwards. Wasn't bone poor but just didn't thrive. The dam made a pretty good recover as I think I caught hers earlier than the kids. Tetanus is one of the worst things an animal can die from. Its very painful an not a quick death. I will NEVER again not vaccinate with CD&T, it saves you so much time, money an heartache in the long run. 

One thing about goats is any shot can send them into shock not just the CD&T. Giving a CD&T you only give one shot whereas if they get tetanus you have to give high doses of PenG an antitoxin until symptoms are gone. So I feel that giving one shot will keep you in the long run from giving several shots an run a higher risk of shock. 

Almost forgot to mention if you have horses or horses have been on the same pasture as your goats then you have a higher chance of your goats getting tetanus. All it takes is a small cut or puncture wound an they can get it.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Im going to have to vaccinate and booster everybody because I dont know when some of them were given last due to when we got them. 

MO_Boers we do cross graze. We have horses, goats, and pigs that use the pastures.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We use Calvary 9


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Whatever vaccine you purchase, make sure it is refrigerated! I was in a pinch and purchased cd+t from 
a local big chain livestock supply store. I found out later that they don't unload shipments very promptly and medications that need refrigeration may sit all weekend in the warehouse area behind the retail area.

Warm vaccines are not good!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Thats one of the things I worry about every where is vaccines not treated properly :-(


----------

